# Protect your S&C



## Celidonious

Greeting brothers I have just been raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason April 19.  Due to my families excitement, I received a few shirts, ball cap and family heirlooms in the mail.  As a new Mason I asked if it were to be ok for me to wear such things as I received and I was told that I should be able to protect it.  I have a understanding of what this means but I find it a little bad of taste that once a man goes through so much work to reach this step he can not proudly show off his achievements.  Now I'm not talking walking around head to toe in PHA gear, but it would help remind and lift up the new Mason if he could wear say a ball cap with out having to be weary of answering 50 q&a's a day.  Just wondering the thoughts of those that have done this for much longer than I have. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52

I would recommend that you be able to answer questions if necessary, but I haven't experienced brothers "charging up" other brothers because of their gear, so maybe you won't get hit with a thousand questions. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Celidonious

Ok thanks sir.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber

First Greetings and Congratulations from Oceana#69 Virginia Beach Va....
My cable tow's and I were raised March30 of this year and do what your conductor told you....it's gonna be alright!!! In your book you'll find how to protect your emblem......
Travel Light...peace


Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


----------



## Celidonious

Thank you brother for the insight.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum

Shin bright brother you are a mm and as much as a brother as any high degree mason. Let the light shine you have overcome death and have been raised to the sublime you are a mason for life so let the light shine /g\ smib


----------



## Celidonious

That's what I feel but I now see the mixed feelings from the different brothers of the different jurisdictions.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ben A.

Celidonious said:


> That's what I feel but I now see the mixed feelings from the different brothers of the different jurisdictions.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Brother, fraternal greetings and congratulations on your raising.  Different jurisdictions do things differently. It is demonstrative of our diverse cultures. I, for one, will not have a Masonic question and answer session with someone off the street claiming to be a Mason. I would politely ask him to come to lodge at our next meeting and bring his dues card with him. Only by strict trial and due examination will I have Masonic discourse with him. Otherwise, how would I know that I'm not dealing with a clandestine individual? There is a time and place for these interactions. 

Travel safely, Brother, and congrats once again!


----------



## Celidonious

Thank you sir 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tldubb

If some gets real indignant about what you have on. You can bypass everything by simply stating"mine for yours" referring to the dues card. Don't be afraid to show your light..


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone

I just ask to see a dues card.Don't have time for 50 questions.And if I can't answer the questions, O well.I'm not giving up nothing.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Nat Geo 357

Congratulations. With that being said if you were raised to The Sublime Degree of Master Mason. You should be well equipped to not only protect your emblem but also wear it with pride. Look to your notes and ask the elders questions. Inside of your difficulty I assure you your answer is right there. Always remember one important statement that brings everything right back to earth when you are dealing with extreme brothers. Are you Off or From. That simple statement brings it back to meeting on the level and parting on the square. Another one is yours for mine. Remember both of those for those zealous brothers that really don,t mean no harm. With membership and dues down over the past ten years across the nation. We really need to come together and cultivate the zeal that these new brothers have after being raised.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653

Don't cover my light with your darkness!

Lol a brother told me to say that if someone covers your light.


Your Brother 357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KevinHarp1

My opinion follows:

BTW, I'm not a PHA Mason.

Wear your regalia proudly.

You DO NOT have to PROVE that you are a MM to anyone EXCEPT when you visit a lodge and there is no one there to vouch for you.  Then, in VA anyway, you will have a comittee, take the tilers oath, and go through a short investigation, the secretary will look up your dues card in the book to see if your lodge is regognized.

The only time you REALLY know a guy is a MM is 1) if you have sat in lodge with him 2) if he has been introduced to you by someone else you have sat in lodge with or is known, without a doubt, that he is a MM.


----------



## BrinkJ

After receiving my first two degrees I was advised not to wear anything to avoid having to answer questions.  That being said, even a new MM should be able to answer most questions pertaining to the Blue Lodge.  If the question is from the realm of YR or SR politely inform them that you aren't part of that appendant organization.  It really shouldn't be an issue.


Bro John
FC, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bruce harris

You got to b checke


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bruce harris

Let me put this out I was raised in west germany in the 3/4 cav charles bager province hall out of Texas look when my eyes was open to the light this what happen the entre  programe was halted and I was told I was to leave and report back to the unit  this was very strange how did the know where I was and  to stop this and all my future bros was present I to this day don't understand I am a  son of light


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jasonb

Firtst off let me start of by saying congrats on becoming a mm brother in your travels you will find that some men 
Become masons for all the wrong reasons. But with that being said I once had a brother come up to me and asked if he could see 
My ring like bro. Tldubb said all you have to say is mine for yours and if that finger goes over that ring you tell
Light there be light and if he is a real brother fhen he will know what u mean. Tried never denied and ready to be tried again I'm alwayz ready.


----------



## Jamarr/G\

BrinkJ said:


> After receiving my first two degrees I was advised not to wear anything to avoid having to answer questions.  That being said, even a new MM should be able to answer most questions pertaining to the Blue Lodge.  If the question is from the realm of YR or SR politely inform them that you aren't part of that appendant organization.  It really shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> Bro John
> FC, Elmore Lodge #30
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Right on brother!  

And to just to enLIGHTen you more on that subject after being raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason I was taught that if you are in a conversation with any KNOWN brothers that are apart of an appendant body and their talking" above your head" meaning their talking about things that's outside of the" Blue Lodge" that you as MM know nothing about.  Just remember your "penalty" as a MM and slice them up!  They'll know that you want them to bring the conversation down to your level..

*Jurisdictions may vary on this 

Hope I didn't confuse you. Its just a little advice that I got when I was just Made. 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52

Jamarr/G\ said:


> Right on brother!
> 
> And to just to enLIGHTen you more on that subject after being raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason I was taught that if you are in a conversation with any KNOWN brothers that are apart of an appendant body and their talking" above your head" meaning their talking about things that's outside of the" Blue Lodge" that you as MM know nothing about.  Just remember your "penalty" as a MM and slice them up!  They'll know that you want them to bring the conversation down to your level..
> 
> *Jurisdictions may vary on this
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you. Its just a little advice that I got when I was just Made.
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



If you mean what I think you mean, I have never heard of that before.


S&F
Bro. Byron Upton


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Really?  Things must be really different in Texas compared to Tennessee. . I've notice that many people haven't heard or said or do things like we do here.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

If you want you can pm me brother and I will go into further detail as to what I mean. I didn't want to fully explain it here as I'm still a little hesitant to speak on certain things pertaining to the craft on this forum. 
No disrespect to you or any other worthy brothers here. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7

BROTHER CELIDONIOUS,  the prudent thing to do is to simply CONTINUE READING AND STUDYING OUR RITUAL, as any Good and Dutiful Brother Mason would do.............This will give you the LIGHT needed to answer questions if called upon to do so.   Remember, in Prince Hall Affiliated Masonry, we treat this as a BROTHERHOOD, not a College Fraternity.    I am also a member of Alpha Phi Alpha Fraternity, Inc......_I__NITATED SPRING 1989 AT TX. STATE UNIVERSITY......._we "charge one another up" as part of our Meet and Greet process, but one shouldnt view Masonry this way.  The Brother above stated it correctly-----MASONIC BUSINESS SHOULD NEVER BE DISCUSSED IN PUBLIC; TOO MUCH POTENTIAL FOR COWANS AND EAVESDROPPERS TO HEAR YOUR CONVO.   

With a Regular and Recognized PHA or Mainstream Brother Mason, the showing of a Proper Dues/Relief Card is enough to let one know you are properly affiliated.   The knowledge you read and retain will be for you to be able to expound, define, and defend your Square and Compass when questioned by an Elder Brother, or one from another Jurisdiction who is KNOWN TO BE A DULY RECOGNIZED BROTHER MASON.......................BRO JONES


----------



## MightyMouse

Wear your light proudly, brother. You've been given excellent advice on this forum.


ST Kendall Lodge #109
Kabul, Afghanistan 

OES: Ray of Hope #44
Kabul, Afghanistan


----------



## Celidonious

Thank you all for your insight.



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## RockBender

Here is my take on it, If you received the degrees and have a current dues card you may wear anything you so feel to do.  You are a grown man and who am I to say you are not entitled to wear an item.  In fact even if you do not hold a dues card who's right is it to tell what you can or cant wear.   And as for answering some strange persons questions in the street well to each is own.  If I don't know yah I don't talk to yah... Just my 3.5.7. Cents.


----------



## RockBender

towerbuilder7 said:


> BROTHER CELIDONIOUS,  the prudent thing to do is to simply CONTINUE READING AND STUDYING OUR RITUAL, as any Good and Dutiful Brother Mason would do.............This will give you the LIGHT needed to answer questions if called upon to do so.   Remember, in Prince Hall Affiliated Masonry, we treat this as a BROTHERHOOD, not a College Fraternity.    I am also a member of Alpha Phi Alpha Fraternity, Inc......_I__NITATED SPRING 1989 AT TX. STATE UNIVERSITY......._we "charge one another up" as part of our Meet and Greet process, but one shouldnt view Masonry this way.  The Brother above stated it correctly-----MASONIC BUSINESS SHOULD NEVER BE DISCUSSED IN PUBLIC; TOO MUCH POTENTIAL FOR COWANS AND EAVESDROPPERS TO HEAR YOUR CONVO.
> 
> With a Regular and Recognized PHA or Mainstream Brother Mason, the showing of a Proper Dues/Relief Card is enough to let one know you are properly affiliated.   The knowledge you read and retain will be for you to be able to expound, define, and defend your Square and Compass when questioned by an Elder Brother, or one from another Jurisdiction who is KNOWN TO BE A DULY RECOGNIZED BROTHER MASON.......................BRO JONES



Bro. Towerbuilder7, That was the perfect response!  I could not have put it any better, I wish I would of read your post before I posted, Just took up some un needed space...


----------



## RegThaBarber

Brotha Rockbender put it best a current dues card is sufficient in the world of PHA Masonry!!! True indeed Brotha's remember your 3rd degree obligation and try to conduct yourself by that when in the public eye or more especially when alone...if you do it when alone the easier it is to act accordingly when in the public!!!!! Y'all travel Brotha's!!!!!!!
Reginald L Tims Oceana Lodge#69
Virginia Beach,Va


Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


----------



## RegThaBarber

One more thing: proficiency should be one of your goals any way!!! Take pride in this profession of ours!!!!! Travel Light Square' Peace!!!!!!!


Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


----------



## LBCutta

Pull out your dues cards and have the brother challenging you do the same. Plain and simple. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BroBook

Yes, mine for yours, allow y'all to save time and go ahead and talk , no modes or grips or passwords, that being said, one my instructor gave me was " Who are you to ask me such an important question as that"? 
This has the effect of putting you in the drivers seat, if you are proficient !!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## BroBook

BroBook said:


> Yes, mine for yours, allows y'all to save time and go ahead and talk , no modes or grips or passwords, that being said, one my instructor gave me was " Who are you to ask me such an important question as that"?
> This has the effect of putting you in the drivers seat, if you are proficient !!!
> 
> 
> Bro Book
> M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
> Excelsior # 43
> At pensacola





Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------

